# Bity How-to Videos



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

My freind Mitch has 48 How-to Vid's I wanted to share with you Great People.
Some will be Great to help you Improve on items for your Haunted House other will help with the making of cool props and some are just nefty to watch. I hope you enjoy them:
 Bity How-To Video's


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

very cool!


----------



## Lakeside Haunt (May 31, 2007)

cool site amazing what people can make


----------

